# S5-Teile



## sps-concept (12 August 2009)

*Biete S5-Teile*

Hallo,

hab so einiges rumliegen:

             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   187-5UA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 187-5UA11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ERWEITERUNGSGERAET EG 187U, 11   STECKPLAETZE, OHNE STROMVERSORGUNG ( 6ES51875UA11 6ES5 1875UA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3

[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   300-5CA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]ZENTRALGERAET)   FUER ZENTRALEN ANSCHLUSS VON ERW. GER. AN ZG ODER ERW. GER. KOMPAKTBAUFORM EG   OHNE STROMVERSORGUNG ( 6ES53005CA11 6ES5 3005CA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1

[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   310-3AB11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 310-3AB11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANSCHALTUNG IM 310 (IM ERWEITERUNGSGERAET)   F. DEZENTR. ANSCHLUSS BIS 200M VON EG AN ZG ODER AN EG KOMPAKTBAUFORM (   6ES53103AB11 6ES5 3103AB11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1

[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   312-5CA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 312-5CA11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANSCHALTUNG IM 312 (IM ERW.-GERAET) F. ZENTRALEN   ANSCHLUSS VON EG AN ZG ODER EG, EG OHNE STROMVERS.,KOMPAKTBAUF. EG OBERHALB   ZG, LTG 0,5M ( 6ES53125CA11 6ES5 3125CA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   430-4UA12[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 430-4UA12 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5,DIGITALEINGABE 430-4 POTENTIALGETRENNT   KOMPAKTBAUFORM 32 EINGAENGE DC 24V ( 6ES54304UA12 6ES5 4304UA12 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   451-4UA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 451-4UA11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5,DIGITALAUSGABE 451-4 POTENTIALGETRENNT   KOMPAKTBAUFORM 32 AUSGAENGE DC 24V/0,5A ( 6ES54514UA11 6ES5 4514UA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   451-4UA12[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5   451-4UA12 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5,DIGITALAUSGABE 451-4 POTENTIALGETRENNT   KOMPAKTBAUFORM 32 AUSGAENGE DC 24V/0,5A ( 6ES54514UA12 6ES5 4514UA12 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   460-4UA12[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 460-4UA12 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANALOGEINGABE 460 POTENTIALGETRENNT   MESSBEREICHSMODULE ERFORDERLICH 8 EINGAENGE KOMPAKTBAUFORM U ( 6ES54604UA12   6ES5 4604UA12 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   460-4UA13[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS   6ES5 460-4UA13 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANALOGEINGABE 460 POTENTIALGETRENNT MESSBEREICHSMODULE   ERFORDERLICH 8 EINGAENGE KOMPAKTBAUFORM U ( 6ES54604UA13 6ES5 4604UA13 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]​ 
bei Interesse PN!

André


----------



## sps-concept (19 August 2009)

*Aktualisierung*

Mengen aktualisiert!

[FONT=&quot]6ES5   187-5UA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 187-5UA11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ERWEITERUNGSGERAET EG 187U, 11 STECKPLAETZE, OHNE STROMVERSORGUNG ( 6ES51875UA11 6ES5 1875UA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*2*

[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   300-5CA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]ZENTRALGERAET) FUER ZENTRALEN ANSCHLUSS VON ERW. GER. AN ZG ODER ERW. GER. KOMPAKTBAUFORM EG OHNE STROMVERSORGUNG ( 6ES53005CA11 6ES5 3005CA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1

[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   310-3AB11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 310-3AB11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANSCHALTUNG IM 310 (IM ERWEITERUNGSGERAET) F. DEZENTR. ANSCHLUSS BIS 200M VON EG AN ZG ODER AN EG KOMPAKTBAUFORM ( 6ES53103AB11 6ES5 3103AB11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*0*

[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]6ES5   312-5CA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 312-5CA11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANSCHALTUNG IM 312 (IM ERW.-GERAET) F. ZENTRALEN ANSCHLUSS VON EG AN ZG ODER EG, EG OHNE STROMVERS.,KOMPAKTBAUF. EG OBERHALB ZG, LTG 0,5M ( 6ES53125CA11 6ES5 3125CA11 )[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]*​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   430-4UA12[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 430-4UA12 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5,DIGITALEINGABE 430-4 POTENTIALGETRENNT KOMPAKTBAUFORM 32 EINGAENGE DC 24V ( 6ES54304UA12 6ES5 4304UA12 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   451-4UA11[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 451-4UA11 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5,DIGITALAUSGABE 451-4 POTENTIALGETRENNT KOMPAKTBAUFORM 32 AUSGAENGE DC 24V/0,5A ( 6ES54514UA11 6ES5 4514UA11 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   451-4UA12[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 451-4UA12 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5,DIGITALAUSGABE 451-4 POTENTIALGETRENNT KOMPAKTBAUFORM 32 AUSGAENGE DC 24V/0,5A ( 6ES54514UA12 6ES5 4514UA12 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16[/FONT]​             [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]6ES5   460-4UA12[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 460-4UA12 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANALOGEINGABE 460 POTENTIALGETRENNT MESSBEREICHSMODULE ERFORDERLICH 8 EINGAENGE KOMPAKTBAUFORM U ( 6ES54604UA12 6ES5 4604UA12 )[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]*​             [FONT=&quot]
6ES5   460-4UA13[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS 6ES5 460-4UA13 SIEMENS SIMATIC S5, ANALOGEINGABE 460 POTENTIALGETRENNT MESSBEREICHSMODULE ERFORDERLICH 8 EINGAENGE KOMPAKTBAUFORM U ( 6ES54604UA13 6ES5 4604UA13 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]​


----------

